# Francis Turretin on God’s absolute right in election and reprobation



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 21, 2020)

... In reprobation, the absolute right is beheld in this – that although all men are equal, yet he passes by this one instead of another, acting from his good pleasure (_eudokia_) alone; not as Judge, but as an autocrat (_autokrator_) and Lord who has the power to make a vessel unto honour and unto dishonour (Rom. 9:21; Mt. 11:26). But the ordinate is found in this – that he reprobates and condemns no one except on account of sin (Rom. 1:32). ...

For more, see Francis Turretin on God’s absolute right in election and reprobation.


----------

